# What color is this bird?



## rreff (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I get an opinion on what color this bird is. To me he is blue/gray, but has red in his wings. Is this bird an Ash Red or what? Thanx


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

It seems ashred carrying dirty


----------



## rreff (Dec 1, 2013)

What does the term dirty mean, I've seen it used but am unsure of it's meaning.


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like an indigo, Autosomal Dominant (not sex linked) and appears as reddy/Brown on birds neck and pattern feathers see http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/blueindigo.html for all the information on many colours and modifiers for pigeons.

Regards Bruce


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

it would help if you show his tail

Ash red birds do not have a band on their tail so like that you could know for sure.

I think it has indigo too


----------



## rreff (Dec 1, 2013)

He has a band/bar on the end of his tail, it's faint but there, can't take another picture now, he's sitting on two chicks, doing his duty. Will try later, enjoy learning about the colors, although the genetics has me chasing my tail most of the time.


----------



## rreff (Dec 1, 2013)

*Tail View*

This is his tail view and as you maybe able to see from this angle there's a lot more red showing


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

He looks ashred, carrying indigo...ashred andalusian? LOL!


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

kingdizon said:


> He looks ashred, carrying indigo...ashred andalusian? LOL!


Hi Kingdizon,

The bird can't be ash-red as it has a tail bar and andalusian requires the spread gene which this bird clearly does not have.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

This website is a good place to start to understand colour genetics in pigeons

Regards Bruce


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

I don't think it is ash red.

I think it is indigo on blue


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Varied responses on one cute bird!
As owner says bird in question is breeding,the young will help decide the color the bird is carrying.

For me the bird is a t-pattern velvet indigo carrying dirty red....


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

My first thought was "Opal" but wondered if it had too much red. Not many talk about the color anymore, but this image, I think, shows a red opal and the caption calls it a blue bronze opal, http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1165&pictureid=15064. 

If not, it must be Andalusian Amethyst Crystal.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

It might be indigio, but why go to the more rare colors first when a simpler explanation is likely?

It looks like a Spread Ash T-Pattern. Spread is not always a nice silvery looking bird on Ash Red. The more dense the pattern the darker the bird with Spread and Ash Red. Some people call these birds Mahogany.


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

I don't think it is T-pattern 

If I look at the wings only it makes me think of sooty on ash red check (i'm not sure but I think they call it strawberry?)

But the tail has a band. It is faint but ash red don't have as far as I know. And the pic of the indigo on Angelfire website has the band faded out also. I don't know if other genes are also there to make it like that or if it is because of the indigo.

I don't know what indigo looks like on brown. Maybe it is that, and it is confusing us.


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

"Homozygous indigo (**** indigo) produces not the andalusian colored bird, but rather an Ash-red mimic. I’ve seen examples that looked just like ash-red checks or bars. The only difference is that in **** indigo birds, the rump and neck is normally a darker indigo hue than is found in ash-red birds. Some, so much so that they are easily distinguished for what they are, others, however, are so close to Ash-red that breeding tests are about the only way to be sure what factor you’re dealing with. Often such ash-red mimics are mated to ash-reds and because indigo is near impossible to determine on the ash-red series, the mutation (indigo) is carried along hidden from the fancier’s view." From angel fire


----------



## rreff (Dec 1, 2013)

These are the young and mate of the bird in question.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice looking bird!


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Which is which?

You def have dirty in the mix from the look of the blue bar. Is that one of the young?


----------

